# someone my age?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys. didn't really know where to put this so i guess ill just put it here. im 14 years old, 15 in a like a week. since i seem to be significantly younger than most people here, i just wanted to know if like someone my age wanted to instant message or whatever... i think it would be good for me to relate to someone my own age.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey guys. didn't really know where to put this so i guess ill just put it here. im 14 years old, 15 in a like a week. since i seem to be significantly younger than most people here, i just wanted to know if like someone my age wanted to instant message or whatever... i think it would be good for me to relate to someone my own age.


I'm 17, my DP started a little earlier than your age though.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 20 but I still feel like I'm 17.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm 20 but I still feel like I'm 17.lol


lol..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm 20 but I still feel like I'm 17.lol


Not a big difference


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm 20 but I still feel like I'm 17.lol


I'm 20 and I feel like I'm 40. *sigh*...


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sixteen and ive had it on and off for most of my life but permanently for the last 2 years.


----------



## lexishea28 (May 11, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey guys. didn't really know where to put this so i guess ill just put it here. im 14 years old, 15 in a like a week. since i seem to be significantly younger than most people here, i just wanted to know if like someone my age wanted to instant message or whatever... i think it would be good for me to relate to someone my own age.


im 18 and i've had it since i was 10.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

lexishea28 said:


> im 18 and i've had it since i was 10.


wow... couldnt imagine dealing with this shit at age 10.


----------



## lexishea28 (May 11, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> wow... couldnt imagine dealing with this shit at age 10.


it was more DR when i was younger then it developed into both DP/DR. it sucks but its getting better everyday and the less attention you give it, the better it gets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

FacesAreGone said:


> send me some pics, and if you're hot... maybe we can talk


lol. ok. i will


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Eh I'm a young 18
I've had it for 12+ years sooooo yeah


----------



## Bobcat89 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm twenty!


----------



## shanaxo3 (Jul 12, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey guys. didn't really know where to put this so i guess ill just put it here. im 14 years old, 15 in a like a week. since i seem to be significantly younger than most people here, i just wanted to know if like someone my age wanted to instant message or whatever... i think it would be good for me to relate to someone my own age.


I am 14 and am going crazy i cant handle this. i cried all day. I feel like my parents are getting fed up. someone please email me at [email protected] with support or awnsers. I am new to the website so im not sure how it works. but i can use all the help i can get . please.


----------

